# NEW T.R.U.Ball Release, The "Absolute" Latest Technology



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

New from T.R.U.Ball Release is the latest in target releases. 

The "Absolute" is the name, and after some testing of late it "Absolute" "ly" has it all. The latest in target technology allows you to have a free floating head in a thumb activated release, without affecting down range accuracy. 

This "Absolute" four finger model pictured below, features a tapered handle, a pinky trigger and or a thumb trigger selection(not both at same time though), smaller/quieter cocking mechanism, crisper/finer trigger selection, travel and sensitivity adjustment for the thumb trigger, and sensitivity and travel adjustment for the pinky trigger as well. Multi-adjustable thumb barrel positioning. The "Absolute" Best!

Internally the finest trigger mechanisim T.R.U.Ball has ever made. You can set it super lite and or super heavy, with no travel!! 

This product is going to retail for over $200, but has not been officially determined yet. I will have it very soon.

For you ATA GO'ers see Marc at the ATA Show, I am sure one will be in his pocket!

A must have for the serious target archer/bowhunter.

Quality Craftmanship from an Industry Leader, with nothing but the Archer in Mind!

"Jesus Christ is the Only Unlimited Resource"


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey . . that looks like it might be the shizzle for a us BT shooters when a trigger is needed. Gonna have to keep my eye out for that puppy. Let us know how soon _that_ can be ordered.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

looks awsome with lots of diversity and adjustment to get it just the way you like it. little steep of a price for me though


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

$200.00 holly cow little steep for a thumb release looks kool tho.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

That looks REALLY nice !!!! Unfortunately, I don't shoot target, so I'll have to stick with the bestest hunting releases..................TRU Ball.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

deadeyeD said:


> $200.00 holly cow little steep for a thumb release looks kool tho.


If our compertitors can charge $200.00 for a back tension, there is certainly a lot more internal components in a thumb activated release. Plus it has the option of a pinky activation as well.
Prices of all accessories you notice are going up, that is just the way it is. Two words excise tax.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Dchiefransom said:


> That looks REALLY nice !!!! Unfortunately, I don't shoot target, so I'll have to stick with the bestest hunting releases..................TRU Ball.


Works great for a hunter as well. I have used one for some time now.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> If our compertitors can charge $200.00 for a back tension, there is certainly a lot more internal components in a thumb activated release. Plus it has the option of a pinky activation as well.
> Prices of all accessories you notice are going up, that is just the way it is. Two words excise tax.


Yup. Just look around LAS at releases . . there are a lot less complex releases then what this must be selling for almost $200.00 now.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree.............Great looking release.............I think Truball has really stepped it up. I love my Truball releases and may have to checkout one of these soon.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hutchies said:


> I agree.............Great looking release.............I think *Truball has really stepped it up.* I love my Truball releases and may have to checkout one of these soon.


I agree 100 percent.


Perhaps adding HilltopHunter, NerdHick, and Myself to the Shooting Staff at the Worlds has something to do with it?


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I agree 100 percent.
> 
> 
> Perhaps adding HilltopHunter, NerdHick, and Myself to the Shooting Staff at the Worlds has something to do with it?


I'd say MAYBE? NOT! HA HA HA

I can't want to test on of these out...I have been a long time fan of the pinky release!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I will agree that the price is in line with the competitors, however.... with the economy in the shape it is, I think most manufactures will need to adapt or lose market share.


It sure is a pretty release with some REAL innovation. If it were 2006 I'd buy one in a heart beat. Anybody have a delorian and a flux capacitor?


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

Any chance of getting it with a Talon head?


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

JWT said:


> I will agree that the price is in line with the competitors, however.... with the economy in the shape it is, I think most manufactures will need to adapt or lose market share.
> 
> 
> It sure is a pretty release with some REAL innovation. If it were 2006 I'd buy one in a heart beat. Anybody have a delorian and a flux capacitor?


Man - I agree whole heartedly!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for showing brandon i really like it


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> If our compertitors can charge $200.00 for a back tension, there is certainly a lot more internal components in a thumb activated release. Plus it has the option of a pinky activation as well.
> Prices of all accessories you notice are going up, that is just the way it is. Two words excise tax.


Scott tried a new price point with the Ibex and we all know how that turned out! Not so good.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a sweet release. I might have to give one a try this year. Mabye I can shoot this one...... I cant shoot a t-handle release for crap.....:shade:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool!! Can't wait to try it out!!


----------

